
Announcing ctr.run: on-demand Docker builds - nderjung
https://medium.com/scopedev/announcing-ctr-run-710d4c881ccf
======
Osyris
This is pretty neat!

However, I suppose things like watchtower[1] or ourosboros[2] will not work
with this since images are built on request..

I'd love to use something like this for some sort of simple continuous
deployment from Github. Any ideas?

[1]
[https://github.com/containrrr/watchtower](https://github.com/containrrr/watchtower)

[2]
[https://github.com/pyouroboros/ouroboros](https://github.com/pyouroboros/ouroboros)

------
anthony514
pretty cool! Is there support for private github repositories in the roadmap?
thanks!

~~~
fermayo
Glad you like it! There is already support for that. If you log into
[https://ctr.run](https://ctr.run) with your GitHub account, you'll get a
docker username and password that you can use to `docker login ctr.run`, and
will allow you to `docker pull` your private repos.

